# General Topics > Fieldwork >  A walk in the woods/ Catskills NY

## Lynn

Spent 2 very fast days   :Frown:  at our family's summer place in the Catskills.

Bullfrog. Rana catesbeiana He was in the 'bog' .  He was huge!

    

humming bird moth

? wood frog in the water ---tiny 

 
Don't have a clue? 
 


find the hidden wood frog 

growing at the top of a tree stump
  
 
our pond
   
I love moss !
   


the 'bog'  scary 
  


wood frog ( froglet)


https://www.google.com/search?q=map+...hrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/search?q=map+...ed=0CCsQvwUoAA

Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Very nice place; those mosses look great  :Smile:  !

----------


## Brian

I missed this the first go round. I love the freaky fungi and lush moss. The wee wood frog was a nice find, they're hard to spot!




> ? wood frog in the water ---tiny


The rectangularish spots point to this being a a Pickerel frog, _Rana palustris_. Leopard Frogs, _Rana pipiens,_ can look similar but usually more rounded markings. A sure way to tell is if it has orange/yellow 'flash colours' on the inner thighs of the hind legs then it would be a Pickerel.

----------


## Gail

I LOVE moss and fungus, and I wanna know how you got that HUGE chunk home..............I know you smuggled it out.  :Sneakiness:   :Big Grin:

----------


## billybatz9

I love that moss... lmao Gail.... I would have taken it tooo

----------


## Lynn

> I missed this the first go round. I love the freaky fungi and lush moss. The wee wood frog was a nice find, they're hard to spot!
> 
> 
> 
> The rectangularish spots point to this being a a Pickerel frog, _Rana palustris_. Leopard Frogs, _Rana pipiens,_ can look similar but usually more rounded markings. A sure way to tell is if it has orange/yellow 'flash colours' on the inner thighs of the hind legs then it would be a Pickerel.


Thank's Brian.
I don't' think I lifted this frog out of the water? It was late afternoon - the mosquitoes were attacking my ankles !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

> I LOVE moss and fungus, and I wanna know how you got that HUGE chunk home..............I know you smuggled it out.




No..........I never take a thing  :Smile:  
It's a pristine forest -in the middle of nowhere- we like that way.

As kids were allowed to catch the frogs  100's)  but NEVER allowed to keep them.
We use to have contests to see who could catch the most frogs in one day  :Big Grin: 

In the spring the spotted salamanders are so plentiful , you have to be careful where you walk.

It's  a very special place, my 83 year old parents purchased for $50.00 an acre in 1961. 

Thanks for looking, Lynn

----------


## Namio

I'm surprised that you didn't find Mike Tyson wandering in the woods.  :Wink:

----------

